# Funny!



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I told my husband to listen to side 1 last night so he can have idea of what I am doing. He is a bit curious...so I thought listening to side 1 would be a good thing. So I had listened to side 2 and then I gave him my headset and he began listening.. I was out before long....and he said he fell asleep listening and the whole CD played! I was teasing him today that he shouldn't do that!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, many people I know who don't have IBS enjoy them.







One thing though there is a schedule in the boolet are you following that?It sure sounds like its getting easier for you and your intial concerns are resolved.







Enjoy!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

EricI am following the schedule. Today is day 4 so I am still on side 2. It is getting easier but I have to admit that it is hard for me to totally relax yet. I find myself getting there and then I get a bit anxious still. Last night I changed the place where I listen and I think that is why I didn't feel as relaxed. I still in the back in of my mind have the question about whether or not it will help C and the pain and spasms I have. But I am committed to give a best shot.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Rita:I had C and the tapes helped me.







Try not to worry about relaxing, it will come eventually. If you toss and turn, just toss and turn and don't let it worry you. Just gently bring yourself back to listening when you realize you aren't. It's all part of the process.JeanG


----------

